# Movie of the 90's- Grand Final



## masamune1 (May 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvNE_sQJi3E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Poll closes in 2 days. Vote away.


----------



## Gooba (May 4, 2010)

I swear to god, if _Lion King_ beats _Pulp Fiction_ I'm gonna explode.


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2010)

*votes for Lion King because he wants to see Gooba explode*


----------



## Niabingi (May 4, 2010)

I have no words I just feel glad I stopped caring about the poll results a few rounds ago, film is clearly not this forums strong point.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2010)

I love them both.


----------



## Grrblt (May 4, 2010)

I want to vote for Lion King since it's a better movie than that fucking Pulp Fiction (how did it EVER make it this far ) but I also don't want to vote for it because it should have lost in the quarters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

In an epic joke, I voted Lion King.

Aku matatatata.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I want to vote for Lion King since it's a better movie than that fucking Pulp Fiction (how did it EVER make it this far ) but I also don't want to vote for it because it should have lost in the quarters.



Don't vote then


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2010)

Voted for _Lion King_ to make it tied.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

aku matattata!
aku matattata!
aku matattata!


I should run my own poll and only let cool people in. Of course I have no idea how I'd do that, but there must be a way.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

Lol 90's are crying right now.

Votes for Lion King in ultimate troll:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

It's a dead heat.


----------



## Grrblt (May 4, 2010)

Won't last for long though, once the Pulp Fiction nerd herd sees the thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

You mean the Lion King Dick Clique.


----------



## Angelus (May 4, 2010)

Voting for The Lion King just for the lulz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Dick Clique, represent!


----------



## Angelus (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dick Clique, represent!


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2010)

Lion King will be beat to a pulp.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dick Clique, represent!



You know that's right.


----------



## illusion (May 4, 2010)

I voted for Fiction, the dialog alone is some of the best in any movie.

Anyways, thanks for making the polls Masa, it was fun. Can't wait for the 80's (Goonies mother fuckers). 

Maybe even a straight comedy movies poll to decide what is the funniest movie of all time.


----------



## Hyouma (May 4, 2010)

It was funny at the first post, but now it's not funny anymore people, stop voting for The Lion King. 

Pulp Fiction is a unique masterpiece of all times. A lot of epic movie quotes in this flick. Some of them I use quite often in daily life:
"and when you're gone, you stay gone, or you be gone"
"check out the big brain on Brett!"
"x minutes to get the fuck out of Dodge"
"I'ma get medieval on your ass"
"Zed's dead, baby"
"hamburgers, the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast"

The Lion King is a rehatch of Bambi and The Land Before Time. Granted, done beautifully and with an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Grrblt (May 4, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Pulp Fiction is a ... masterpiece


No, it is not. Not even close.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2010)

Nothing is more amusing than the people who dickride this movie. 

Other than the people that hate on it


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2010)

Pulp Fiction created a trend with its composition and chronology of chapters thingy. Lion King? Well for me it's just one of the many similar.


----------



## Butcher (May 4, 2010)

I hate Pulp Fiction,but I hate Lion King more.So,my vote goes to Pulp Fiction.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2010)

illusion said:


> Anyways, thanks for making the polls Masa, it was fun. *Can't wait for the 80's *(Goonies mother fuckers).



Yes, you can. You can and you will. 

I doubt I'll do an 80's one. If I do another one it probably won't be on a decade.


----------



## illusion (May 4, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Yes, you can. You can and you will.
> 
> I doubt I'll do an 80's one. If I do another one it probably won't be on a decade.



Weak sauce!


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

Easy one, Pulp Fiction


----------



## Ishamael (May 4, 2010)

How did these two even make it in the finals? Lion King gets my vote.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2010)

I think it should have been The Silence of The Lambs Vs. Fight Club. Pulp Fiction could have been much better if it followed more..chronologically. It's like the movie was all over the place,but still I'll vote Pulp Fiction. I'm pretty damn surprised nobody nominated Reservoir Dogs when this contest started.


----------



## Gooba (May 4, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> I think it should have been The Silence of The Lambs Vs. Fight Club. Pulp Fiction could have been much better if it followed more..chronologically. It's like the movie was all over the place,but still I'll vote Pulp Fiction. I'm pretty damn surprised nobody nominated Reservoir Dogs when this contest started.


That lack of chronological order is one of my favorite things about Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2010)

I don't really think either of these movies should be here.  But I am voting for Pulp Fiction since I consider Lion King to be the less deserving of the two.


----------



## Evolet (May 4, 2010)

I've never seen Pulp fiction. So Lion King all the way.  

Watch it win and see people bust a nut over it.


----------



## Dante (May 4, 2010)

I leave for a few days then I find The Lion King in the final, this must be a joke 


The Silence of The Lambs should have won this shit


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2010)

Eric said:


> I leave for a few days then I find The Lion King in the final, this must be a joke
> 
> 
> The Silence of The Lambs should have won this shit


It should have been The Matrix vs. Army of Darkness .


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2010)

i vote for pulp fiction


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2010)

Pulp Fiction

Still I think The Scilence of the Lambs should have made it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 5, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> It was funny at the first post, but now it's not funny anymore people, stop voting for The Lion King.


----------



## Hyouma (May 5, 2010)

^lol



Grrblt said:


> No, it is not. Not even close.



Yes it is. It really is. 

Granted, it's a special genre you have to appreciate, it's not a friendly cartoon open for everyone, like The Lion King. People from all ages can go watch The Lion King, probably a lot of grandparents and parents did so with their kids back in the days. I can't imagine my grandparents watching Pulp Fiction though. It also seems to appeal more to the male audience, I don't have a lot of girl friends who like this movie.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2010)

I imagine the rape scene might play a part in that.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I swear to god, if _Lion King_ beats _Pulp Fiction_ I'm gonna explode.



It was funny seeing your votes lose every single round  If Pulp Fiction wasn't the greatest movie OF ALL TIME I'd vote Lion King just for your reaction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 5, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Pulp Fiction
> 
> Still I think The Scilence of the Lambs should have made it.


Yeah. Anthony Hopkins > Sam Jackson.


----------



## masamune1 (May 6, 2010)

Bumping for the last hurdle.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2010)

just as planned


----------



## masamune1 (May 6, 2010)

Huh; so much is happening now that I forgot about this.

_Pulp Fiction_ wins.


----------



## Narcissus (May 7, 2010)

As was expected.


----------



## Hyouma (May 7, 2010)

Better movie won


----------



## SPN (May 7, 2010)

My god, how was this even a close vote...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 7, 2010)

SPN said:


> My god, how was this even a close vote...


That's what I'm thinking..


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2010)

People like to troll, me included.


----------

